# petcock replacement



## sherman26 (Sep 23, 2012)

ready to change my petcock on 54 naa, does anyone know if the sheet metal has to be removed to screw out the old one?


----------



## harry16 (Dec 8, 2011)

I assume that you are referring to the fuel shut-off valve??? 

You shouldn't have to remove sheet metal to remove the fuel shut-off valve. You can remove the sediment bowl from the valve for more working room if needed. See attached diagram.


----------



## sherman26 (Sep 23, 2012)

have you actually ever taken one off with sheet metal in place?


----------



## harry16 (Dec 8, 2011)

If you have a sediment bowl under the shut-off valve on the right rear of your tank, as indicated by the attached Ford New Holland parts diagram, you should have room to pull the valve by taking the bowl off. Even in tight quarters. 

Not understanding what your problem was, I consulted John Smith, founder of SMITH'S OLD FORD TRACTOR internet site. If you want to learn more about your old Ford tractor, visit John's website. John is an expert on these old Ford tractors. Here is what he said:

"The NAA has the shut off and bowl on the right rear side of the tank. Plenty of room to work on it. If the shut off is above the valve cover, the tractor - or least the gas tank - is not a NAA. The hundred series had the shut off directly above the valve cover. No glass bowl. Those can be removed without pulling the tank up or removing the valve cover but it's very difficult. Removing the valve cover will help."

Based upon John's comments above, you may have a Ford 600/800 series gas tank on your NAA, OR maybe you have a 600/800 series tractor?? 

If it's an NAA tank, there's plenty of room to work on it.


----------



## sherman26 (Sep 23, 2012)

it a naa tank, i will check out the diag. before attempting the change out.
thanks for the info.


----------

